# Mothers Day Present



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

What should I get for my mom for mothers day. I dislike but she did give birth to me and if I don't give her something I will look like an ass.

So Options
40 dollars
Ring with my 5 year brother birthstone
Black Diamond Necklace
Flowers and 20 dollars.
Some dress she wanted.




These all come with a card.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not giving any of those to my mom...I'm doing some art for her and writing a letter to her...from my heart...you should do that, it's better xD


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> I'm not giving any of those to my mom...I'm doing some art for her and writing a letter to her...from my heart...you should do that, it's better xD


When people say "its the thought that counts". I laugh my ass off.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> When people say "its the thought that counts". I laugh my ass off.


No it's not the thought that counts xD
It's like..."here mom! I got you a pile of mud...but I was thinking of you!"...It's putting meaning into it that counts...Oh you're Near, what does anyone expect?...Go with getting her the dress that she wanted...but with the card, don't do what my aunt does: She buys a card, signs it, and gives it to people as if that means something...facepalm!


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> No it's not the thought that counts xD
> It's like..."here mom! I got you a pile of mud...but I was thinking of you!"...It's putting meaning into it that counts...Oh you're Near, what does anyone expect?...Go with getting her the dress that she wanted...but with the card, don't do what my aunt does: She buys a card, signs it, and gives it to people as if that means something...facepalm!


Well it does mean nothing. Its a gift. Who cares..?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> Well it does mean nothing. Its a gift. Who cares..?


Then why are you even making this poll? lol


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> Then why are you even making this poll? lol


Because I have to pretend it means something. :mellow:


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Now I feel bad. I only got my mom a card that wasn't even funny. 

Go for the forty dollars; she can use the money whichever way she wants. She'll probably want to give it back to you, though.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> Because I have to pretend it means something. :mellow:


Oh you just don't want your mom to be pissed off? lmao


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

The necklace. It will always fit, it goes with everything and it will remind her of you.


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> What should I get for my mom for mothers day. I dislike but she did give birth to me and if I don't give her something I will look like an ass.
> 
> So Options
> 40 dollars
> ...


Take her out to dinner. It doesn't have to be fancy. Then, talk to her.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Paul said:


> Take her out to dinner. It doesn't have to be fancy. Then, talk to her.


I have 6 brothers. I can't steal my mom from all of valentines day. And I can't afford taking all these people.

And I dislike talking to my mom.


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> Then why are you even making this poll? lol


I'm starting to agree with Queen.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Paul said:


> I'm starting to agree with Queen.


For what reason exactly?


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

My Mother's Day gift is a song which my sister and I are playing in church this coming Sunday. I have a feeling she'll enjoy that more than anything on the poll.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I would have to go with the cash, but it would get me yelled at because "I didn't even think to get her something". I don't celebrate mothers day. For you, if you like your mother, get her the dress she wanted. By getting her something she wanted it shows you were actually listening to her when she talks. Don't believe the hype that woman tell you. They will always want something they wanted over something that you put 'meaning' into. [Men are that way too. Which is why I pick my own gifts.]


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

If you don't care, I would go with what Wulfdot said. Just get her the dress she wanted, because she'll feel like you listened to her. 

I personally try to put more thought into my gifts, but it's because I care. And I disagree that people don't want gifts that are thoughtful - thoughtful doesn't have to mean that it's something you made or created. I generally will combine a bought gift and a gift that I made so that my recipient can have the best of both worlds - something they want, and something that shows that I care enough to put time and effort, and not just cash.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I just want to be with my baby girl on mother's day. She is already my gift. If she makes me a card, that is above and beyond the gift of her life. Sadly, I do not know if I will see her this Sunday. But yeah, your mom's love you. I know spending time with them is the biggest gift you can give. 

I don't know if I will see my mom or not, she lives out of town. But I will talk to her in some fashion. Sometimes she wants things sometimes she doesn't this year she has said she doesn't want anything from us. I know she can feel guilty if she gets something big, so I am wondering what to believe. If I look at it from my perspective, she really may be telling us truthfully. 

I know it means so much to my daughter when she gives me a gift. I used to give her money just so SHE didn't feel bad about not having a gift for me. She always looked so happy when she gave me a gift. It was so sweet. 

Okay, I'm really sad now :sad:


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

um.....what does she actually like?

if you have no idea or don't care, go with the flowers/chocolates.

if your Mom does not dislike you as much as you do her, try to pretend that it is important, mothers do have feelings. And one day you might need her.

Now that sound hugely cynical, that crack about need, but it is written with some emotion, honest, fellow percCers.....


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Wulfdot said:


> I would have to go with the cash, but it would get me yelled at because "I didn't even think to get her something". I don't celebrate mothers day. For you, if you like your mother, get her the dress she wanted. By getting her something she wanted it shows you were actually listening to her when she talks. Don't believe the hype that woman tell you. They will always want something they wanted over something that you put 'meaning' into. [Men are that way too. Which is why I pick my own gifts.]


She will yell no matter what I get her.:bored:



Lady K said:


> If you don't care, I would go with what Wulfdot said. Just get her the dress she wanted, because she'll feel like you listened to her.
> 
> I personally try to put more thought into my gifts, but it's because I care. And I disagree that people don't want gifts that are thoughtful - thoughtful doesn't have to mean that it's something you made or created. I generally will combine a bought gift and a gift that I made so that my recipient can have the best of both worlds - something they want, and something that shows that I care enough to put time and effort, and not just cash.


Time and Effort. I am taking a bus to a store. Thats time and effort.:shocked:



pinkrasputin said:


> I just want to be with my baby girl on mother's day. She is already my gift. If she makes me a card, that is above and beyond the gift of her life. Sadly, I do not know if I will see her this Sunday. But yeah, your mom's love you. I know spending time with them is the biggest gift you can give.
> 
> I don't know if I will see my mom or not, she lives out of town. But I will talk to her in some fashion. Sometimes she wants things sometimes she doesn't this year she has said she doesn't want anything from us. I know she can feel guilty if she gets something big, so I am wondering what to believe. If I look at it from my perspective, she really may be telling us truthfully.
> 
> ...


Be happy! Don't worry everything is gonna be alright!



alfreda said:


> um.....what does she actually like?
> 
> if you have no idea or don't care, go with the flowers/chocolates.
> 
> ...


Of course I will _pretend_ that its important. I am not that much of an ass.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Ok, so its almost mothers day. What did you get her?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> Ok, so its almost mothers day. What did you get her?


I still did not go yet. But she is gonna be out all day so I have time.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

My mom has been asking me for the longest time to print enlarged copies of some of my digital works so she can hang them around the house. She seems to be really in love with them(because well, she's a mom). Maybe I should get her that. Wait, is that me being cheap and selfish? Don't answer that. Gah, I'm broke. D;


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow. I'm really glad I stumbled upon this thread, time to go shopping right away :crazy:


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> Because I have to pretend it means something. :mellow:


As Queen said, "Why are you making this poll then?"


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Paul said:


> As Queen said, "Why are you making this poll then?"


Simply because it is a tradition to give your mother presents on mothers day.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Now i can ask the question What did you eventually get her?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I got her the necklace.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

You should give your mum at least one flower you first see and a penny.


----------

